# headliner DIY for A4 B6



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

looking for a headliner diy for my 03 A4.. i have done this in my MK4 but i have never see one for an audi.


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: headliner DIY for A4 B6 (Dubbinjet1.8t)*

http://www.audizine.com/forum/...89116
interior
/\
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...01349
headliner /\


----------

